# What is the funniest thing that you have seen bay fishing?



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I was fishing with a buddy the other day and he wanted to put his boat in the water just to get some run time on it. 
He jumped in his boat and I backed the boat into the water. The motor would not start and the boat keeps sliding back off the trailer. I ask him what he is going to do as he is drifting out.

He runs up and grabs one of the guide posts and in slow motion the boat keeps going out and he is stretched straight out, hangs there a few seconds till the boat gets out from under him and in he goes into the water all in slow motion. He looked like Chevy Chase.

It was great. The only problem is the fact that I had just taken my camera out of my pocket could not get any pxs. He is swimming out to the boat and trying to find a rope to throw over and when he does it is not tied down to anything on the boat so out the boat keeps drifting. 

Anyway he is in the boat and moves the shift leaver around and the boat starts right up. Either the leaver was not in gear or there was a bad connection in neutral. It was really funny to see.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I saw one of my best friends little brother hit him in the mouth on the bank at Pass Cavallo and gave him a bloody lip. I sure as hell thought it was funny, my friend didnt and his little brother was scared to death after it happened.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I once saw a guy launching a boat by himself leave the rope he had tied to a bow cleat tied to the trailer as he pulled out to park his truck. He pulled the boat half way up the ramp before the rope snapped. I was able to help him push it back into the water. Good thing the ramp was slick and his outboard was tilted up!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

1) 100qt ice chest full of beer and ice. Great find for me, but it was funny to think of the conversation that occurred on that flats skiff when they got to their spot and reached for a cold one. I'd hate to have been in charge of securing that ice chest!
2) 300# hog swimming across the bay like he did it every morning...just getting some exercise.
3) 6' rattlesnake swimming the bay right at us. They swim real creepy style...float on top the water with about a foot of head and body up in the air swaying side-to-side. Wasn't really very funny now that I think about it!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

5 guys in a 30 year old trihull boat backing all the way down the channel because they had no forward gear! All the while smiling at the cooler full of hard heads they scored.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

We pulled our boat up in a oil field canal to wade the flats in ULM and a rookie jumped out hollering he will get the boat pulled up and then there is nothing but a hat floating on the surface. Priceless !


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

Nimrod launching a brand new boat, WOT in reverse and boat won't move. Yells at his buddy "I guess we'll have to take this **@!! back to the dealer. 
I saw the tie down straps as they pulled it off the ramp.....


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Saw a big 'ol boy last Labor Day fall in backwards while crapping over the side of the boat. Talk about neck deep in $hit !
He was a good sport and took a bow for all those laughing at him when he crawled back into the boat.


----------



## BrysonB (Apr 6, 2010)

finfinder951 said:


> Nimrod launching a brand new boat, WOT in reverse and boat won't move. Yells at his buddy "I guess we'll have to take this **@!! back to the dealer.
> I saw the tie down straps as they pulled it off the ramp.....


 THAT is freakin hilarious..


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Not bay fishing, but pier fishing years ago a buddy of mine and I decided to give it a shot. Well I was minding my own business and tossed out a chunk of bait as lure chunking as it was a little too crowded and that's life on a pier I guess. Well I sucked down a few suds waiting for the bite that wasn't on. Well something went strange. My vision blurred and got tunnel vision. I thought to myself, "self, how many beers did you drink?" I fell to my knees as I was loosing balance. Once stable on the pier, I came too. I was approached by a young kid, maybe 10 who was reeling in his rig. The rig was 2 hooks with squid and what seemed to be a 4oz surf weight. Turns out when he side armed the rig, the 4oz slug thumped young 24Buds (I went by 12Pack back then) in the back of the head knocking me stupid'er. Well he and his father came to see if I was ok and offered a sincere apology. My friend would have helped, but he was on the planks rolling in laughter. It was funny I guess.

Not 30 minutes later, my "friend" threw out his rig and I watched, in slow mo, his 4oz rig with half a mullet on each hook fly like the wind. Only problem was it was going parallel with the rail. Just as I watched it disappear I hear an older gentleman say "***?"

Now I am on the pier in stitches as he had crossed no less than 40 people's line and was walking the walk of shame. He get to the old guy and he is holding the bait. He says "nice bait, but I ain"t biting!" He was not knocked silly so we decided it was time to leave before someone, maybe me, was killed. 

I am 75% recovered now as I am still a little slow


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I love the guys who have their wife or kid helping load their boat by backing the trailer in, and then when they make a catastrophe of it and miss the trailer a time or two in front of a big crowd they start yelling at the wife or kid and berating them like it was all their fault. What a maroon!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey rippin drag, That is the only thing wrong with the BC and the 2 inch sides. Not much to sit on. Man can get off balance with just a grab rail to hold on to.

If you think about it "That could be the reason they call it a grab rail?"


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

BIL and I were wading behind SLP. We're in about shin deep water thirty yards apart or so and hear a motor WOT. We turn around and see a V-hole bowrider full of people hauling arse heading right for a sandbar. He looks at me and yells out watch this! The boat hits the sandbar in about a foot of water and the motor goes flying up and the boat is skidding and listing across the sandbar! People were bouncing all around. It was so funny! We waded over, but that boat need high tide and then some to get off.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Category5 said:


> I love the guys who have their wife or kid helping load their boat by backing the trailer in, and then when they make a catastrophe of it and miss the trailer a time or two in front of a big crowd they start yelling at the wife or kid and berating them like it was all their fault. What a maroon!


Whats funny is I saw a guy working on getting a big cat on trailer. The whole time his wife yelling at him! GO NOW NOW BACK OFF!!! Way funny.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Same thing happened to a buddy of mine when we were in Baffin! I wish I would've had it on video!


Porky said:


> We pulled our boat up in a oil field canal to wade the flats in ULM and a rookie jumped out hollering he will get the boat pulled up and then there is nothing but a hat floating on the surface. Priceless !


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Once saw a guy run his boat all the way up on the trailer and looking as cool as he possibly could, he yelled "GO!!!" to the driver (with out latching the front down first)!! This normally would be ok depending on the boat size and the drivers experience pulling out boats.... but the driver mashed the gas like he was drag racing! The truck torqued real hard and started out the ramp, but the $50,000(+) pathfinder slide right off the trailer onto dry pavement!!! The look on the boaters face was priceless!!!!! The driver of the truck started beating his head on the steering wheel:headknock, while the boater cussed him for all he was worth!!!!!!!!!! I LMAO!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## diggler (Aug 16, 2005)

Drifted near an anchored boat and unexpectedly found a couple doing the nasty...we were a respectable distance away, but it was very obvious what was going on!


----------



## .Mac (May 3, 2010)

Swamp Root said:


> Once saw a guy run his boat all the way up on the trailer and looking as cool as he possibly could, he yelled "GO!!!" to the driver (with out latching the front down first)!! This normally would be ok depending on the boat size and the drivers experience pulling out boats.... but the driver mashed the gas like he was drag racing! The truck torqued real hard and started out the ramp, but the $50,000(+) pathfinder slide right off the trailer onto dry pavement!!! The look on the boaters face was priceless!!!!! The driver of the truck started beating his head on the steering wheel:headknock, while the boater cussed him for all he was worth!!!!!!!!!! I LMAO!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ive seen the same thing but with 2 skidoos. luckily there was enough people around to help the guys get them back on the trailer.


----------



## elaw62 (Sep 2, 2009)

Was fishing a point catching a few reds when a gentleman and his wife pulled up 75 yds are so away. He tells her to toss the anchor and she does except the end of the anchor rope had never been secured. the look on his face was priceless.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

When I was younger we were launching out of caney creek to hit the cut. My friends untied the boat from the front cleat and didn't tell me, and my sandals were pretty worn and slippery. I went to get on the aluminum boat and my foot slipped on the dock while my other was on the boat, pushing the boat away. I went down straight on the boys against the gunwale. Thought I was gonna die. It was funny a few days afterwards.

Another time, we were shark fishing the bay. Had a good run on probably about a 6-6.5' foot shark and jumped into shin deep water to get a better angle on the hook set around a piling. My friend was standing next to me watching and keeping the light and tail rope handy. The line parted against another piling further out, and that heavy senator rod popped right back up and smacked my buddy in the forehead.

Ps...this isn't the bay but hilarious:


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Driving down the Intercoastal in East Matty last winter. Saw a bobcat swimming from one side to other in the middle of Turkey Slough. Didn't know that a cat even liked the water , much less salt water. Guess he had a "bead" on something....


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG Best thread in the history of 2cool!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Pulled up to the boat launch to meet my buddy there that morning instead of riding with him 'cause i had to leave early. I get out see his boat in the water, probably 40 yds out into the ICW and no one on it, figure he's behind console bending over or something. 
Go around my truck to get my rods and i see what i thought at first was a pelican flapping around in the water. It was my buddy swimming to his boat! LMAO!
I didn't even ask as he wasn't in good mood after that! LOL


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

diggler said:


> Drifted near an anchored boat and unexpectedly found a couple doing the nasty...we were a respectable distance away, but it was very obvious what was going on!


That was you??:rotfl:


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

We were at Cove Harbor ramp returning from a trip...Buddy of mine steps up on the bow to jump up onto the dock. He had flip flop's on and when he landed his feet just slipped right out from underneath him. He was a little PO'ed. When he stood up and turned to cuss us for laughing he slipped again this time right off the edge of the dock. He had keys in hand when he went in...but not when he surfaced. 15min later he found the keys..


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

I wading near the Causeway in Sabine near the boat ramp, saw a guy jump for the boat ramp from the boat and completely missed and fell straight in the water. He got out real quick though, made a call to his wife/girl to tell her that his phone was about to meet the maker from a watery death. I was laughing so hard!

Me and a buddy were fishing off a jetty wall and a guy just caught a nice speck and a red on a tandem speck rig and asked if I could take a picture of him with them. I proceeded to take the picture and on the second one i looked at the screen to see my buddy behind him making a funny face and throwing up the peace sign. I kinda giggled with m buddy after the guy left. I bet he wasnt to happy when he uploaded those pics lol!


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

We were fishing the Matagorda jetties when a 25' whaler with two guys roared up next to us from the Gulf and yelled "Do you know where you are?" I said, puzzled, "Yeah, we know where we are" and they replied "Can you tell us how to get back to Freeport?" We told them it was a long way off, but to head back out the jetties, turn north and follow the shoreline. We offered to take them to POC, but they really wanted to go to Freeport. I never heard otherwise, so they must have made it.


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

*I broke 2 ribs!*

Was launching the boat early one morning as I had countless times before. I guess this morning I must have been a little groggy because I missed one step in the procedure ... tying the boat off to the trailer!

Well, as I back it in and hit the brakes the boat slides off like it had always done before and it was then I remembered that I hadn't tied it off. I throw the truck in park and head down the ramp at break neck, literally, speed and hit the trailer running and nimbly (I look back and realized I could have broken a dozen things right there) run down the rails on the trailer, hit the fender and then leap to catch the front of the boat.

I am in the air when the rest of my brain kicks in and I silently prayed that I would live through what was about to happen next! I caught the boat alright! The front deck of the boat caught me right at the waistline and crushed every breath of air out of me and broke two of my ribs. There I was, gasping for air and thinking I was going to die all the while the force of my landing forced to boat to scoot even further out into the water.

All I could do was lay there for what seemed like and eternity while life giving air made it's way slowly back into my aching body. Finally I recovered enough to make my way up on the front deck, turn around and sit down only to have about a dozen guys at the ramp give me a standing ovation. I hurt so bad but I went fishing anyway. All morning long, every time I cast it felt like someone was sticking a knife in my side. The doc said later that I made a huge mistake going out because I could have punctured a lung with my two broken ribs but hey ... I still caught a handful of trout and one red!

What we won't do to get a little fishing in!

PS ... never forgot the rope ever again!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Start of last years white wing season my cousin and some friends came down from Austin and we did some fishing the Friday before opening weekend. When we get to the dock and there are some guys that pulled up in just before us. My cousin had brought some burnt orange cans of Bud light and one of the guys says what the h3ll is that in the orange can. He shows him his Bud Light can with the longhorns logo. They start joking around with my cousin because they were Aggies. The two guys start taking pictures of their catch and one of the guys starts stepping back to get the camera to focus and took one to many steps and into the drink he goes. We are rolling around on the dock laughing and tell them leave it to an Aggie. Didn't here a peep out of them after that.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

everyone is talking about someone else so I am going to tell a story about me. It was late february in Tampa and the wind started howling 30 mph so I decided to head in. The wind is blowing right off the ramp towards the water. I tie up my boat and go get the truck. as I am backing down the ramp I notice the boat untie and start floating off the dock out to the bay so i slam the truck in park and take off running down the dock and decide there is no stopping me. The boat is about 5 yards off the dock and I dive towrds the boat thinking I can grab the side rail but no. I dive in the 55 degree water and start swimming to the boat and then there was the problem of getting in the boat. By the time I got in the boat I was freezing and 50 yards off the dock. I drive it back to the dock to the sound of apllause and laughter by the people watching me. Talk about embarassing and cold!!!!! But I laugh now!!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, Here is mine... Drifting a flat with some people on the boat, being all cool so I looked like the [email protected]!! guide I was, then I hook a small Red, I climb out of the tower and the fish takes me a few laps around the boat....This is when I trip over the trolling motor and fall in, so I was a bit ******** off that I was being laughed at standing there in the water....BUT then I see the Red I had hooked tired and swimming just under the surface, so I make a stab at him and catch him, then I say some choice words and toss him at the boat screaming "THATS HOW I DO IT"!!!

They laughed till they were sick. it still hurts my pride. More stories to come


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Local public ramp has a large break water in front of it. On the Potomac River here in VA. Stretch of beach next to it, and alot of people will take turns running jet skis off that beach, so I generally back off really early and idle up to the breakwater. Heading in, getting lines out and fenders tied, and here comes a jet ski cutting me off. Old school stand up type. I **** you not, its a muslim woman in head to toe black burkah. And orange life vest. And she was gettin at it!


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> Local public ramp has a large break water in front of it. On the Potomac River here in VA. Stretch of beach next to it, and alot of people will take turns running jet skis off that beach, so I generally back off really early and idle up to the breakwater. Heading in, getting lines out and fenders tied, and here comes a jet ski cutting me off. Old school stand up type. I **** you not, its a muslim woman in head to toe black burkah. And orange life vest. And she was gettin at it!


Hahah, That's awesome!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

east galv bay, my kayaking buddy hooked a big red...went under his yak and he wasn't about to give any drag...flipped his yak and everything in it!

wife backing me and the boat down the ramp at sabine pass....in a manual tranny suburban...put the suburban halfway in the water...was pizzed at me forever and until this day won't let me get a standard tranny truck!

hit a sand bar in POC, BIL was driving...i stood on my head on the bow!

rogue wave hit the boat in the surf...buddies knees hit the gunwhale and his knees acted like a pivot point and into the surf he went!

new kenner...keiths lake at sabine...steering cable was hooked up bass ackwards, hit a pier before i figured out wth was wrong...minimal damage. 

ran up on hard a reef in sabine ship channel...had on flip flops only...had to push it off in bare feet...ouch!

on and on it goes.


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*rollover*

About 25yrs ago me and a buddy went down to rollover to wade the bay side. We thought we would be smart and find an easier, quicker way to get to the back of rollover bay. We decided to try to access it from side through a marsh area. My buddy led the way, took about three steps, and promptly sunk up to his hips in muck. When he tried to turn and get out, he went face down in it. By the time he managed to crawl out, he was covered from head to toe in marsh muck. I finally stopped laughing about 15 minutes later. Still makes me laugh to this day when i think about it. Priceless memory.


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

*always alcohol involved*

Back before my first marriage, the boys went fishing down at the cape just outside of port lavaca for my bachelor party. It was August, so hot as sin, so just a bit too much booze and I was fried. It was probably 3pm, and I had passed out directly in the sun about 1pm sitting on the pier with a line in the water and a beer in my hand.

Nobody knows what snapped me out of it, but for some reason I jumped up out of the chair, turned around and told everyone something in gibberish, took one step backwards and into the drink I went. I dropped my sunglasses, and proceeded to pull items off of the bottom of the bay until I found them. Found a nice rod, old crab trap, a lawn chair...lures etc.

Then this past September my best bud and brother took me on a guided trip out of rockport. We were enjoying a few beers, and really harassing my brother because he couldn't catch a keeper to save him. Even the guide was giving him ****. He was cussing us bad, and I could tell he was getting pretty drunk because his cursing was getting pretty virulent. Then he got quiet, I look over there, and I see he is doing the drunken sway.

Needless to say, he hooks into a nice fish, sets the hook and falls right out of the boat. He looked so **** scared when he looked up at me, then I yelled "Stand UP DUMBA$$!" he stood up, realized it was 3 feet of water and got in the boat.

I think the guide felt bad for him, so he hooked a decent fish and let my brother land it. So I said real loud, "Hey, I'm so proud of you, that's the best **** fish of the day, let me shake your hand!" My brother reaches out his hand with the biggest smile of the day, finally feeling as if he has redeemed his drunk *****, as I walk right past him and shake the hand of the guide.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Offshore- We pull up to a shrimp boat and there is a guy on the opposite side with his ***** hanging off the side taking a $hit. The funny part was that his buddies did not tell him we were coming up, I think they got just as big of a laugh as we did.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Back in my Army days I was selected for special duty driving a fishing boat in Seward Ak for service members on r&r. Had one group of 6 get on board, (25' whaler cc) One of the guys was a 1st LT, Cobra Helicopter pilot. I immediately named him billy badazz, just knew I was going to have trouble with him. Well he had brought along a tie off sling to help him stay in the boat, problem was he thought he was invincible and tied himself to the front cleat on the bow. No problem generally except he kept standing up to "balance" out the waves, whenever he did it blocked all my view. After telling him numerous times throughout the day, I finally just gave up. On the way in, I had a cruise ship coming out toward me, seas were a good 3-4 so I knew I was going to have to compensate for the ships wake, but this dumbazz kept standing up and I missed the first set of the wake hitting it at about 15-20 knots....boat went up, up, up, up, then went down........billy badazz was suspended at the end of his sling above the boat when we hit bottom and he came slingshotting back down as the bow was coming back up the next set. He met the front cleat with a mouth full of teeth and left my boat needing emergency dental surgery. It was a funny sight of him spreadeagled above the boat until he started bleeding anyway. Only thing that kept my 1st sergeant from reaming my *** were the other passengers and the 1st Lt himself told him that I had repeatedly told him throughout the day to stay seated...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Shaky said:


> Back in my Army days I was selected for special duty driving a fishing boat in Seward Ak for service members on r&r. Had one group of 6 get on board, (25' whaler cc) One of the guys was a *1st LT*, Cobra Helicopter pilot. I immediately named him billy badazz, just knew I was going to have trouble with him. Well he had brought along a tie off sling to help him stay in the boat, problem was he thought he was invincible and tied himself to the front cleat on the bow. No problem generally except he kept standing up to "balance" out the waves, whenever he did it blocked all my view. After telling him numerous times throughout the day, I finally just gave up. On the way in, I had a cruise ship coming out toward me, seas were a good 3-4 so I knew I was going to have to compensate for the ships wake, but this dumbazz kept standing up and I missed the first set of the wake hitting it at about 15-20 knots....boat went up, up, up, up, then went down........billy badazz was suspended at the end of his sling above the boat when we hit bottom and he came slingshotting back down as the bow was coming back up the next set. He met the front cleat with a mouth full of teeth and left my boat needing emergency dental surgery. It was a funny sight of him spreadeagled above the boat until he started bleeding anyway. Only thing that kept my 1st sergeant from reaming my *** were the other passengers and the* 1st Lt *himself told him that I had repeatedly told him throughout the day to stay seated...


My bad, the officer in question was a Chief Warrant Officer 2, not a 1st LT.

Old age is creepin up on me! lol


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine is about myself. I made a typical "inexperienced solo fishing" mistake. I took the straps off the boat to launch. Plan was to back down into water, get motor cranked, then back down further. I backed down too far and the boat took off the trailer. I had no time to think because the boat was getting further away by the second. I took off running and dove for the boat. I made it...........barely. Then I realized my boat keys were in the truck still. This was before I got my trolling motor batteries and my paddle was useless. I had to cast and catch the dock and reel myself back in. Luckily the only person at the boat ramp that early in the morning was a guy getting his crab boat ready, and I don't think he even saw it. I now leave the front strap on the boat when launching by myself. Lesson learned.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

...happened to me. I was fighting an upper slot red while wade fishing and it was turning me round and round. I started stumbling and realized that I was really tied up and tangled in my stringer and couldn't move my feet but just a bit...the water was too deep for me to reach down and undo in and it wasn't giving ...so I tried raising a foot as much as I could and then reaching down. Everytime I did this, I nearly fell over. I had too much pride to ask for help and finally got one leg up where I could pull the stringer off and then unwrap the other one. Talk about being wrapped up in fishing.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I have seen numerous times with my wife backing the trailer down to get loaded good guys just trying to help her back the dang trailer. The problem is I taught her how to back a trailer and she does it better than most men I know. I also didn't marry the most "blushing bride", she'll cuss and raise hell with the best of 'em. I've seen her throw the truck in park, sling the door open and say "If you want to do this get in, if not shut up" but with more feeling.
My tournament partner and I fished one in March and had the big redfish pot won. One the way to the ramp, we make a quick stop to try an area and with nothing doing and time getting short, we went to the landing. We got loaded up and my partner was getting pretty close to hammered but I was driving and everything was good. Get the boat loaded and up the ramp we go, I go to step out and RB says we got a flat tire and I think t myself, great I gotta spare. Now it took us 75 minutes from the check in to drive to this ramp and we have exactly 70 minutes to change a tire and make it back. NASCAR ain't nothing on me when it comes to changing a tire. Made it to the weigh in with 9 minutes to spare. RB's got plenty of money and said if I'd get us there, he'd pay the ticket or get me outta jail.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> Local public ramp has a large break water in front of it. On the Potomac River here in VA. Stretch of beach next to it, and alot of people will take turns running jet skis off that beach, so I generally back off really early and idle up to the breakwater. Heading in, getting lines out and fenders tied, and here comes a jet ski cutting me off. Old school stand up type. I **** you not, its a muslim woman in head to toe black burkah. And orange life vest. And she was gettin at it!


_Gotta watch out for those NINJA's!!! _


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I called up my ol' fishin partner one afternoon and asked if he wanted to go for an afternoon wade. He said sure, as soon as he finished his dinner. At the time, I thought it was kinda weird that he was eating 'dinner' at 4 o'clock in the afternoon, but didn't really think much about it. Anyway, I picked him up shortly after that, and off we went. During the drive, he mentioned how nice his wife had been to him that day, and he thought it was a little strange, lol. It wasn't a minute or so later, he doubles over, folds his arm across his stomach and says, 'Dude, hurry I gotta $h!t bad'. As we are pulling up to our spot we wade at Christmas Bay, his wife calls him. She says, "I hope you enjoyed the mashed potatoes you cheating son of a *****." and then she hung up. He looked at me with this look of horror and said, I THOUGHT they tasted funny! At this point, I'm totally lost as to what in the hail is going on. He then said, 'Well I guess she found out about Sara'. I said who? He said, 'aw some chick I met at a bar a couple weeks ago. 

Well, apparently she had found out about some fling he had one night, and decided to rig his mashed potatoes with COPIOUS amounts of Ex-Lax. He ran behind some brush and spent the next hour over there moaning and groaning, all the while swatting at the 14 thousand mosquitoes eating him up. I remember him screaming out, 'God help me!' I really didn't have much sympathy for him at the time, it was his own doing....but he was in some serious anguish, lol. I still couldn't control my laughter though 

They ended up staying together, and I'm pretty sure he'll never consider prowling around again. :spineyes:


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

That's an awesome story!


jeff.w said:


> I called up my ol' fishin partner one afternoon and asked if he wanted to go for an afternoon wade. He said sure, as soon as he finished his dinner. At the time, I thought it was kinda weird that he was eating 'dinner' at 4 o'clock in the afternoon, but didn't really think much about it. Anyway, I picked him up shortly after that, and off we went. During the drive, he mentioned how nice his wife had been to him that day, and he thought it was a little strange, lol. It wasn't a minute or so later, he doubles over, folds his arm across his stomach and says, 'Dude, hurry I gotta $h!t bad'. As we are pulling up to our spot we wade at Christmas Bay, his wife calls him. She says, "I hope you enjoyed the mashed potatoes you cheating son of a *****." and then she hung up. He looked at me with this look of horror and said, I THOUGHT they tasted funny! At this point, I'm totally lost as to what in the hail is going on. He then said, 'Well I guess she found out about Sara'. I said who? He said, 'aw some chick I met at a bar a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Well, apparently she had found out about some fling he had one night, and decided to rig his mashed potatoes with COPIOUS amounts of Ex-Lax. He ran behind some brush and spent the next hour over there moaning and groaning, all the while swatting at the 14 thousand mosquitoes eating him up. I remember him screaming out, 'God help me!' I really didn't have much sympathy for him at the time, it was his own doing....but he was in some serious anguish, lol. I still couldn't control my laughter though
> 
> They ended up staying together, and I'm pretty sure he'll never consider prowling around again. :spineyes:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We saw a red buoy from most likely a tuna longline passing by, half-submerged, while our boat was tied to an oil rig. We caught up with it, tied that buoy to our bow cleat. Fought it for an *hour* with the boat, often keeping the motor in full reverse. It towed our boat for several miles on a hot August day. Nothing we could do would stop it or slow it down...whatever it was, was huge! Finally we notice this 150-foot seismic boat two miles away, towing a rope. A crowd of people were on their stern, watching these two idiots in a small boat, holding on to their seismic gear...


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Trouthappy said:


> We saw a red buoy from most likely a tuna longline passing by, half-submerged, while our boat was tied to an oil rig. We caught up with it, tied that buoy to our bow cleat. Fought it for an *hour* with the boat, often keeping the motor in full reverse. It towed our boat for several miles on a hot August day. Nothing we could do would stop it or slow it down...whatever it was, was huge! Finally we notice this 150-foot seismic boat two miles away, towing a rope. A crowd of people were on their stern, watching these two idiots in a small boat, holding on to their seismic gear...


hahahaha :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

A long while back when I was a youngster, my dad and I were wade fishing in Gorda. He happened upon a fairly large blue crab in the shallows and in the spirit of teaching me some wildlife biology he decided to pick it up and show me. You can see where this is going. The crab being a crab, didn't agree to this procedure and clasped down his hand right in the soft spot between his thumb and index finger. Out of pure reflex, he grabbed at it with his other hand (dropping his rod/reel) and the crab got that hand in same place. So, there is my hero/fishing god/father with a mighty crab clutching to both his hands. When he would try to pull his hands apart, the crab gripped harder. Out of pain, desperation, and pure primal animal rage, my father commenced to tearing his adversary to pieces. There was freakin crab parts flying everywhere. Dad won, but bloody hands and a dunked rod and reel cut the day short. I didn't laugh then, but now when we talk about it, it is funny as hell.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

We were at Rayburn and a buddy of mine was on the ramp when his truck died. He went to the front of the truck to check the battery connection and told his daughter to pop the hood latch. She reached in and pulled the emergency brake release and the whole rig went into the lake. He was able to catch it and hit the brakes with his hand but already had water to dash. I had just launched my boat and saw it happening and was able to get the front of boat into his motor and slow it down a little but it still kept coming back. 

We were on Canyon one year and I saw a large sail boat that appeared to be nose heavy. As we got closer you could see the rear part of the roof of a suburban still hooked up floating with it just off the ramp.


----------



## abuchunker (Oct 30, 2006)

Just after dark at at Bridge Bait in Surf Side a guy decide to get in his boat that is tied off to the dock and leave. He backs right into a friggen COAST GUARD boat. Boat got chained & locked to the dock, driver got the full field sobriety test and then taken to jail. I've had some good times out on that dock....


----------



## Gulf Coast Ag (Apr 29, 2010)

*Karma*

Couple of years ago I bought a new boat and was teaching my wife the routine of working together to get the boat in and out of the water. She would hold the boat at the dock while I went and backed the trailer down the ramp. I had tried multiple times to teach her how to drive the boat for safety but she refused to try and drive the boat onto the trailer. As I drove the trailer down the ramp I realized that the boat was gone. I had accidentally left the boat in reverse and it had pulled her and the boat off of the dock and she had motored out into the harbor.

So I start to coach her from the dock and realize that she is panicking and has tears in her eyes from embarassment and fear with the crowd that is watching her. She starts to pull the boat on the trailer and jackknifes it on the trailer and lodges it between the trailer rails and the dock, then procedes to run to the front of the boat and bail on her effort. I jump onto the boat and begin to lecture her on leaving the boat in gear and leaving the steering wheel without me even being on the boat.

Well, long story short, here comes the Karma. I get the boat off of the trailer and get it back on correctly while trying to ignore the barage of curse words being flung at me. As I have my wife pull the boat out of the water we run over some underwater obstruction on the ramp and blow out both tires on the right side of the trailer.

I spent the rest of the evening driving to the next town to get the tires repaired and all the while apologizing to me wife for yelling at her. No nooky for me.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Was anchored up inside the north inside big jetty at POC the Sunday after Poco with a couple of big sportfish boats nearby celebrating cocktail hour. A couple of young ladies in one boat decided they wanted to be on the other boat, and launched a small rowing 10' dinghy. Well the tide was ripping out, and no way they were going to paddle against it, as they found out once they were 20 feet off the transom of their launch point. The partys on both the big boats were too busy having fun to notice the screams of the ladies over the sound of their music. After the tide swept them up into the waist of the jetty channel, we pulled up anchor, chased them down, and towed them back to their destination. It was funny for us in a "can you believe someone would be so stupid" kind of way, but I'm sure they did not think it funny at all. The fact that they were blonde, attractive, and in bikinis might have had something to do with it too.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Mmmm*

My brother falling out of the boat right at the ramp in front of everyone.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Was anchored up inside the north inside big jetty at POC the Sunday after Poco with a couple of big sportfish boats nearby celebrating cocktail hour. A couple of young ladies in one boat decided they wanted to be on the other boat, and launched a small rowing 10' dinghy. Well the tide was ripping out, and no way they were going to paddle against it, as they found out once they were 20 feet off the transom of their launch point. The partys on both the big boats were too busy having fun to notice the screams of the ladies over the sound of their music. After the tide swept them up into the waist of the jetty channel, we pulled up anchor, chased them down, and towed them back to their destination. It was funny for us in a "can you believe someone would be so stupid" kind of way, but I'm sure they did not think it funny at all. The fact that they were blonde, attractive, and in bikinis might have had something to do with it too.


"Ferris Bueler, your my hero!":rotfl:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Not bay fishing but still funny. We were in livingston a couple of weeks ago and we were trolling around wolf creek catching shad. Well my BIL drops the trolling motor in the water and holds onto the rope a little too long and it jerks him forwards and he continues to go right off the bow of the boat. The screams were AWESOME!

The following week after me and buddy of ours had laughed at him all weekend. Me and same buddy minus BIL pulled up to the bulk head to drop off the ladies to go to camp. I was holding the boat off the bulkhead and keeping us close. Well I let go for a second to grab something and we started to drift off. A lady was standing on the bulkhead admiring our catch, so I asked her to grab my hand. Well she pulls and stretches me out. I go ahead and fall forward and catch the bulkhead with both hands. The boat does not stop drifting away. There is no chance to make it back on to the boat as I am almost parrallel to the water now. My only chance is to jump and hold onto the bulkhead. Well needless to say I ended up in the water. About 15 people around all laughing. At least it was a warm day!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

*Funny but scary*

My son and I were returning to the Sylvan beach boat ramp from our fishing trip. We pull inside of the bulk head and there is a guy in his old school tri hull boat just idleing in the water, so I slow throw it in neutral while I try and figure out what he is doing. Finally he aknowledged my presence and told me to go ahead. His wife had their Mr. T or child molester style van with the trailer backed in the water and everything appeared to be ok. So I tie my boat up, help my son out of the boat and into the truck (he's only 5), I get out of truck after backing my trailer in the water and the man and woman are both yelling and cussing at each other from across the water. Of course I mind my own bussiness because I fear one of these two barefoot, cut-off jean wearing, git-er-dun type people may bite me if need be. I load my boat, pull it out of the water, strap it down, pull the plugs, get my gear out and etc... When all of a sudden that dude in his boat mashes the trottle and started doing donuts, all inside of the bulk head. I sit there and watch in amazement as they cuss at each other over the roaring of his motor. Then he decides to swing out wide one more time for his final approach. With the hammerdown he hits his trailer going about 20 mph, boat ends up in the back of the van. I just stand there wondering what goes through the heads of some people.With the boat motor still running the woman gets in the van and trys to drive off. The man somewhat snapps to and jumps out this boat/van combo and stops his old lady from driving off (not that she would have made it very far). They continued to argue as I decided I had seen enough or before they asked me for help. So I Jumped in my truck and left and on the way home my son and I were laughing about what we had just witnessed.


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

Last year fishing Matty with a two Friends I decide to run back thru fisherman's cut to POC 
I had sold my 17' bay hawk and bought a 21' Century. The boat needs a foot more water than the bay hawk did. So I run the markers close its low tide. Before the second to the last turn to the ICW. 
Friend decides that I am on the wrong side of the markers and takes the wheel yelling this is how he dose's it in his 22' CC boat we hit the mud at 30 the boat stops so fast that the mud from the prop catches the boat and covers all three of us &#8230; I shut the key off .. 
Reach in to the cooler get a beer,
Sit down on the Bow. 
Friend says, what are we going to do, 
I'm going to sit here and drink a beer until you push my boat off the mud Captain, I reply. And by the way, Red Right returning 
The look on his face Priceless !


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

West Galveston bay, many years ago. Fishing with a few other guys... Dude up front hooks up, and it's on. He's providing a blow-by-blow commentary on his epic battle! Huge fish, monster fish, world record, blah blah blah. "Did you see it?" "Look, it's huge!". Goes on for several minutes. I don't see squat. Finally, the dreaded "pop!" and his line goes slack. Busted off!

An hour later, when I pull up the anchor, I find his treble hook buried in the anchor line.

Never said a word about it to him, but I still laugh when I think of it.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

OK, since some of you have posted some funny stuff about yourself, I'll tell you my story. Wasn't that funny at the time but I still get a rash of $hiit over it and we all laugh...

Last year fishing Tails and Tunes we fished with a buddy of mine who guides in POC. He knew I had never taken a boat out and fished the surf but had been wanting to learn so that's where he decides to take us. We prefish Friday and the surf's pretty tame, we catch several solid trout so we decide to go back there on Saturday. Surf's not so tame. He tells me he's going to let me out last and he wants me to stay closest to the boat so I can pick everyone up when he gives me the signal.

2 problems... I have never driven a boat in the surf and I have never driven a Trans before. 

We get pounded for about an hour and decide to call it quits. He waves for me to get the boat. Since the waves are pretty good and we're anchored close to shore I decide it's best if I put the boat in gear and let it idle out into the waves as I pull the anchor. Get teh anchor up and it's covered in mud so without hesitation I splash it to clean the mud. Done this a hundred times in my boat with 2' sides to lean against, his boat... no sides. Head first into the surf holding the anchor line praying it doesn't slip out of my hand because the boat is steadilly making it's way out into the surf with no one onboard. (Haven't failed to wear a kill switch since that day!)

So I manage to get back in the boat, get my wits about me and start down the shoreline to pick him up first so he can drive. As I'm coming into the shore to get him I decide I'm going to have to time it and turn sharp between waves so I can get the bow pointed back out (My deep V will dig and turn) I cat the wheel hard and his Trans just starts sliding with a large wave about to come over the side so I gun it to make it turn and almost capsize the boat. 

Get it under control and my buddy hops in, looks at me with a grin and says "You look worried? I had faith in you, I was certain you could handle it. Right up until I saw the bottom of the boat and the prop out of the water 15' in front of my face and then I thought maybe it wasn't such a good idea to let you drive!"

Like I said, we laugh about it now, but I wasn't laughing that day!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Monte,

Flatoutfishing STUCK like CHUCK in the same SPOT 3 times

That and Noo Noo the clown lol


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Me and a buddy did our own "cast and blast" trip in POC a couple years back. The morning started off cool but got warm quick. We finished our duck hunt, peeled off our jackets and started fishing one of the back lakes. There was another boat drifting nearby and one of the other guys looked kinda strange. We got close enough to see him and he had a full neoprene face mask and heavy down hunting jacket on. We thought, "man that guy must be burning up". The sun was beating down on us and were starting to sweat just wearing jeans and t-shirts. For the next two hours it kept getting hotter, untill the temperature was mid-80s. That dude never removed the jacket, waders, or face-mask. We started joking about it, saying. "Here is Hunter-X, horribly disfigured in a near-fatal duck hunting accident...now he never removes his face-mask and stays in the back lakes of Matagorda Island!" We were rolling!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Some guy bought a billfish boat and first trip out, they sailed from Freeport about 40 miles out for amberjack. Brought some babes with them. Caught a mess of AJs and wore themselves out. Set course for home, on autopilot. Went below for a few beers, food, maybe some TV. The story becomes vague after that. Later the 10-foot depth alarm went off, and people scrambled up to the bridge. Nobody had been driving for some time. To their amazement, they were passing Johnson Bayou or Holly Beach, La. (I forget which) on their port side, running along the surf line in 10 feet of water...They had sailed NE instead of N about 100 miles, past countless oil rigs, shipping lanes, shrimpboats, you name it.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

When I was younger a friend of mines dad took us out on his 33 ft hydrasports. His dad brought some lady friends that were pretty hot. They were drinking and we went to stingrays and they drank some more. On the way out it got pretty bumpy in the channel and me and my bud were in the back holding on. One of the ladies lost her grip on a fairly decent swell at a good speed and knocked her coconut so hard on the gunnel I thought she could have split that bad boy in two. Guess she was drunk/embarassed and acted like it didnt hurt. But I know better.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Big Lake*

While fishing a tourney on Big Lake many years ago. Me and a buddy fishing from a 18 foot long and skinny aluminum boat. Make our way to the steam engine for a drift. We had been fishing all day, slime on the decks hot as hell, tired, the works. I jump up on the back deck and the flip flops fly out from underneath me I almost go in. I drop the rod and reel in my hands and into the lake. (it was a Curado 100 B on a Titanium All Star) (the gift from my wife on our 5th anniversary) I jump in and start wading around in mud and shell with flip flops on. My buddy circles around and hops in helping me look. After about 10-15 minutes of looking 2 guys come drifting by fishing. To add insult to this he cast 15 feet from me and hooks a NICE trout, they boat it and put it on a scale 7lbs we hear. My buddy is like come on Freddy F that rod lets get back to fishing. I said you go on I will look until dark when we go in. Again he is like come on lets go F-it. He was ******* me off due to the fact he was being a dick when I had lost something that was this important to me. He looks at me with a huge grin and holds up my R&R. The top water plug had hooked his shorts and he pulled it up from the bottom. We stayed in the area on a shallow reef until dark and wore out 4 and 5 lb trout that night. Man I was ******.

 Same general area a few years later fishing a tourney, the great idea of having breakfast burritos on the ride over came back to haunt me. As we drifted a 4 to 5 foot reef with 25 other boats the urge to take a **** got me. I said take me over to that island so I can ****. Hell no Freddy we are fishing a tourney go off the boat. As we trolled away from the pack to start up and run to re drift. I start loosing the cloths, when we stop I am standing on the transom in my boxers. I get butt naked stand on the wade ladder and proceed to blow mud. 2 guide boats come around and slow down to make the drift. (full of people) and the captains fire back up and turn away. They got a site ....LOL ... If you cant laugh at yourself who can you laugh at!!

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Cru said:


> Me and a buddy did our own "cast and blast" trip in POC a couple years back. The morning started off cool but got warm quick. We finished our duck hunt, peeled off our jackets and started fishing one of the back lakes. There was another boat drifting nearby and one of the other guys looked kinda strange. We got close enough to see him and he had a full neoprene face mask and heavy down hunting jacket on. We thought, "man that guy must be burning up". The sun was beating down on us and were starting to sweat just wearing jeans and t-shirts. For the next two hours it kept getting hotter, untill the temperature was mid-80s. That dude never removed the jacket, waders, or face-mask. We started joking about it, saying. "Here is Hunter-X, horribly disfigured in a near-fatal duck hunting accident...now he never removes his face-mask and stays in the back lakes of Matagorda Island!" We were rolling!


That was my Albino cousin and he won't be none too happy to hear about this.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I tried to back off of a sandbar once and shattered the gears in a lower unit. I knew what happened and we were stranded. I grabbed my rod and said, "Fish here." My dad gigged a salt water **** one time.....ever seen someone try to get their gig back after that? My cousin was holding his son by the shirt at the old shark hole in west bay as he was trying to get back in the boat. The shirt started to rip and he yelled, "My favorite shirt is ripping!" His dad let him go and he went completely under. When he came back up the dad said I saved your shirt. Laugh about thaty one every time I think about it. My family was the king of the salt water laughs. I will think of more and post.....


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

*Runaway boat*

I have a pretty good one! my buddy came intown for the weekend and pulled his 24 dargel down so we could do some serious fishing. We had run all over the place trying to find fish well we came up on a reef that was slightly out of the water with the waves breaking on one side of it so we decided to park the boat on the other side of the reef so we werent banging the boat up against the shell with the waves. we nosed the boat in the other side, put the anchor out the front and the power pole down in the back. Granted this was a little later in the day so we have had a few... we proceded to get off the boat and walk up the reef to fish the end of it. we started to get into some fish and having a grand ol time, but as we are sitting there i catch a boat out of the corner of my eye and my buddy and i look at each other and make the comment "is this guy serious he is going to come right into were we are fishing" when WHAMMM it hit us that was our boat!!! it had some how come un done and was floating by us dragging the anchor. Needless to say i was the closest to the bank so i went swimming about 50 yards to grab the boat and bring it back. it could have been a lot worse but after the fact we laughed about it, well my buddie was really laughing because he was the dry one!

Tight lines and good fishing


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

'Nother time we had our Texas bass boat break down six miles from Key West. It was the 1970s and things were different then, Key West was very laid back, no cruise ships, etc....anyway we waved down a big wooden boat about 30 feet long. Aboard were 3-4 naked hippies, their 3 naked kids, and two dogs (both naked too). They threw us a towrope and towed us slowly back to town. It was a long ride.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Since we throwing offshore in...back when I was charter fishing I had a young guy named Mike as a deckhand, tatted up and pretty intimidating looking, and real serious all the time. Anyway, I had a couple ****'s in skimpy bikinis on board and one of 'em pretty green all morning. We're anchored up snapper jerking and Mike's spraying down the deck... I'm coming out onto the deck and the green **** has finally lost it violently letting lunch loose bent over the side. Naturally my eyes are drawn to the area where legs and bikini meet up, and I swear at that moment she lost all bladder control during a dry heave...SERIOUSLY lost bladder control and for a while too not a little squirt. Funny part was....and it's one of those things you never forget...Mike starts muttering "G-d*mit" like hes disgusted and blasts her from mid-crack down both legs continuously for a solid minute! I had to go to the bow and bite my little finger on that one!!!


----------



## Capt.mack (Apr 19, 2010)

I got one for yall today I had a group fishing dager and a ship was passn by,It made some nice rollers, I was tied off my bow but two other boats anchored on there port side and one of people couldnt hold on, so he went for a little swim unwilling lol **** happens he got back in and acted like it never happend.


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

*a funny one*

I was fishing the ol' Buccaneer rigs in the early 90's when a guy comes trolling 30 feet off our chumline in a 17 foot carolina skiff (or Polaris?"). He Hooked a nice ling (figured 80-90lbs) reels it in with what looked like a big senator reel with 80+ line, grabs the fish by the gills and throws in the bottom of the boat no less than 30 seconds after setting the hook...Anyone know where this is going?...about 15 seconds after that ..Thump/thump/thump/thump..they guy by this point, is doing some kind of Jean Claude Van Damme spread your legs move in the front of his boat when the entire center console goes flying off the the port side of the boat...
Had to tow his arse back (with a straight face) the 26 miles to Galveston..
cwebbMD


----------



## bigdaddystowe (Mar 4, 2008)

my son and i went wade fishing SLP summer of 2006 and after a real good morning of reds kicking our butts we head back to the truck to take a break and get something to drink,so as we're trudging back in i notice this seadoo around the bridge ********** off the other boats out there and figure something was going to happen,sure enough it did. as we get back to the truck i see this seadoo (with a female driving and a male riding) come hauling a** across the water towards red fish cove,and sure enough they found the big sand bar.they went from 50 to 0 in a second both went flying about 20-30 yards from their ride,so as we're heading out there to see if they were okay this girl jumps up and goes to kicking this boy's a** for about a minute holler's at him a little bit more then goes to move the seadoo,she gets tired of that then give's the boy a one finger salute and walks off.my son,me and about 20 other people applaude and laughed our a**es off for another 30 minutes didn't have the energy to go back in the water after laughing at that boy getting his butt kicked!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AggieSpeck (Dec 4, 2009)

Some of my Father's friends from Anderson county used to come fishing every summer on the pier in Sabine, they would always bring their grandsons who were around 5 and 8 years old. These are some real old timers, and don't take any lip whatsoever. Well one night his youngest grandson wanted to catch a flounder and that's was it he wouldn't fish for anything else just kept bobbing that grub with a piece of shrimp up and down waiting. After about thirty minuets he says I hate fishing i don't wanna be here anymore. His grandfather just looks at him and says well then get your *** in the house. While this is going on my little brother grabs the rod and not 30 seconds later catches a keeper flounder. The boy looks at him and the fish walks over the big pole holding one of the lights and starts to bang his head on it saying I just wanna die!! His grandpa just says well we got some big rods hop in the water and I'll use you for shark bate. The look on the young boys face was priceless!


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Dang with all these views and responses no one has a funny picture to share??


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We had an 8 guy 2 day guided trip at the Wild Horse Lodge in Baffin a few years back and there was one guy with us that one of my buddies told me has a black cloud over his head. I knew him from meeting him a couple of times but took it with a grain of salt. The very first morning we go out and he is on a boat with me. First he proceeds to fall out of the boat while negotiating a Jimmy Houston hookset. Next he is pizzed because his wallet goes in the water with him and pulls out about 10 or 12 $hunnerds and is trying to dry them off along with some other stuff by laying them on a forward igloo seat... a gust of wind and Poof!... they be gone. LOL

We catch some fish and head back and he is sitting on the forward igloo and a big horse mullet times his jump perfectly and hits dude right upside the head while we are doing around 45mph. You could hear the "Whack" from the back of the boat. The rest of us are hanging onto anything we can grab hold of because we are laughing so hard. We give the poor guy the business for the rest of the night. LOL

Next day on the way out, same guy sitting on the cooler in front of the console and guess what? Another big arsed horse mullet hits him right in the chest. LOL We pretty much steered clear of him after that. :cheers:


----------



## kcross (Aug 14, 2005)

*Dollar point*

My bro and I were fishing the Dollar Point area during the spring one year. We were wading so we both have are neoprenes on and we decide to move closer to the flood gate. Well I hop in the truck and he sits on the tailgatefor the short trip. I must have had a memory loss while getting in the truck because I gunned it. It took me about 2 seconds to remember he was back there. I look in the rearview mirror and he is rolling down the street. Oh s***! I stop the truck and jump out. The look on his face was priceless. He was fine and we both just started cracking up. I always laugh when I picture him rolling down the street.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Blake Tyler said:


> Dang with all these views and responses no one has a funny picture to share??


Well since you asked for it...

My older sister was fishing on a pond with TooTall from here on the board many years ago. They had 3 rods out and little TooTall was headed back to the cooler for another Michelob Ultra when one of the rods went off! My sis grabbed the rod and manhandled the fish to the bank and the rest is history! TooTall gets down right nasty when he is on the Michelob Ultra...


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

LMAO! PO TooTall be PIZZED!


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

HAHAHA TooTall


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Some where between the now CCA offical that was a guide back then having a rod sucked out of his hand while explaing how good he was, to the wife of a local lawyer explaining to him how she backed the trailer down untill water was coming into the door of the Burb she was driving!

Then there was the local radio sports talk show host catching a slime trout in his hand! All of the Marine in him came out that day!!! I have a great list, but I am using it for my book...


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

A buddy and I were fishing down in Roseland Park area and ran up on a shallow muddy area. After getting unstuck we realized that no water was coming out of the weep hole on the motor. I pull the couling off and the hose from the water pump and try to suck the water through to get it unplugged. Needless to say there was alot of mud in there and I had a mouth full of mud. All over my teeth and everything. My buddy said it was hilarious when I looked up and smiled at him!!!!! It took about 6 beers just to get the taste outta my mouth.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Years back, maybe 1986, I was heading down to Delacroix island in SE Louisiana in December to fish specs. Usually every winter it gets very crowded due to the great fishing. We filled ice chests back then. Anyway, the police would be down there directing traffic due to one road in and same road out. The only way to get to the third boat launch was to go into the oncoming lane to get past the launch. Doing about 5 miles per hr, I pass the other boats and trailers. There were about 6 police standing shooting the bull next to the hwy. As I was passing, the youngest cop stepped back directly in front of me. No time to stop. 

BAM! I hit him in the side and rolled him across the concrete. The other older police started laughing big time. The young cop just stood up embarrassed and gave me the meanest look but said nothing. I kept the truck moving and apologized out the window as I passed. The police did nothing to stop me and kept laughing at the young cop. We laughed about that all day!!!!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Since we're going offshore now, i've one more.
A group of guys from a local business charterd a large offshore boat for a company outing and one of my friend's invited me along. One the owners of this company is going on all night that he gets seasick but he's been taking Darmimine. Well apparently that stuff'll make you sick. He hooks a good 'un and proceeds to bring the monster up from the deep. I can still see the look on his face, sweat popped up ion his forehead and he threw the rod at the mate and hit the head. A few minutes latter he walks out and say to his employees, "I've just sh$t my pants and if you wanna keep working, I don't want to hear a word about it." And sure enough, he had a mess on himself. I laughed and made some comment that I don't remember, he looked at said "You're fired!", before Trump made it cool. I told him that was fine 'cause I didn't work for him anyway.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I was fishing with my father in law in late October so the water was already getting cold. We drove back to a ditch that usually held some good finger mullet. I grab the cast net and start catching up some mullet. There is a pig pod of mullet on the far side of the ditch from me. I walk out on a culvert to cast over too them. Well I made a giant cast and flipped straight off the end of the culvert. Landed straight in the water. Worst part was I landed on some oyster shells and got a couple nasty cuts. So we go over to a gas station because I needed to change and clean up my cuts. Well my father in law get out his first aid kit and I have the option of iodine or alcohol. I already knew the alcohol would burn but I had never used iodine. Well after some discussion I figure I would use the iodine because it couldn't possibly burn as much as the alcohol. Well I was wrong the iodine burned like fire and to make it worse it stained my skin red so I ended up using alcohol to clean the staining off of me.

We did continue on to catch a couple flounder but never will I go for the iodine again. I told him it was ok to laugh after watching me flip into the water too. I was already laughing at myself.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

*Spring Swim*

If you were at Matagorda Harbor this afternoon and wondered who the idoit was that had to dive in and swim to his boat that had come loose.......It was me......You can pack up the waders boys, the water is warm.

Saludos


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

GV you are honest. Now if you just do not break out in a bad rash or start growing strange things on your body from being in the boat ramp water. 

Buddy that started the thread threatened to call me a liar and everything else if I told his "Gilligian" type story on him. He was not back 30 minutes later till he had a beer in his hand and was telling another fishing buddy what happened. Some stories are just to funny to not tell. I would guess most of the board has some type of funny story that they could tell on themselves from fishing or hunting.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Well said!



JimD said:


> GV you are honest. Now if you just do not break out in a bad rash or start growing strange things on your body from being in the boat ramp water.
> 
> Buddy that started the thread threatened to call me a liar and everything else if I told his "Gilligian" type story on him. He was not back 30 minutes later till he had a beer in his hand and was telling another fishing buddy what happened. Some stories are just to funny to not tell. I would guess most of the board has some type of funny story that they could tell on themselves from fishing or hunting.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Met two fella's I didn't know down in Cabo on a "Business" trip. We flew in the same day and met up for dinner at Cabo Wabo. They took "When in Rome" to a whole another level that night.

We met up very early for our charter for some marlin fishing the next morning. Well let's just say they looked and smelled bad. I head up the tower to spend time running the boat with the captain. So I have a birds eye view to what's about to transpire the next hour or so.

Does not take long to find some stripes and the first mate to hook up! The drunker of the two fella's stumbles to the fighting chair and the first mate hooks him up for the fight. His buddy starts screaming and laughing calling him every woozy name he can think of. The fella in the chair is laughing too, but I noticed he was sweating alot and not looking good. Well 20 min into the fight I think Montezuma's Revenge kicks in on the fella fighting the marlin.

He starts ralphing and squirting from both ends. He is covered and sitting in filth, drunk as a all get out, ralphing, squirting and yelling at the marlin how he is still going to win the battle. His buddy is laughing and spitting beer everywhere as he starts whizzing in his pants. He makes an attempt to get to the side of the boat with his unit in one hand and a beer in the other but slips in the pool of filth on the deck. He's laughing, whizzing and rolling in his buddy's Montezuma's revenge liquids.

The first mate is screaming at the captain while covered in dude's liquid filth "****** loco...and other choice words in english" me and the captain are laughing too hard to understand him.

They finally release the marlin and start striping to jump in the water. The first mate is still screaming and the captain and I can hardly stand up from disgust and laughter. Very sick thing to witness.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

The first through 9th times I saw 007 fall in the water. No matter the season, no matter the situation, he finds a way into the water.  Here's to you 007, founding member of the SLP chapter of the Polar Bear Club.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I drifted right past a young couple enthusiastically enjoying the outdoors at about 100 yards. It took me a second to realize that those weren't really white fishin' shorts next to the leaning post. When he realized we were there he gave us a thumbs up without missin' a beat. We just returned the thumbs up and kept fishin'. What has been seen can't be unseen. :rybka:


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Several years we were fishing a tournament in Port Mansfield and one of the teams came to the weigh-in with a dead rattlesnake in their fish box. They rigged it so when the you opened the lid the head of that snake came up like it was alive. When the weigh master went to get the fish out he just about dropped a turd right then and there. Pretty dang funny!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

I once saw a boat trolling the bay at precisely 1.87 mph. Picked up the binos, and sure enough, there was Boashna! :mpd:


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I drifted right past a young couple enthusiastically enjoying the outdoors at about 100 yards. It took me a second to realize that those weren't really white fishin' shorts next to the leaning post. When he realized we were there he gave us a thumbs up without missin' a beat. We just returned the thumbs up and kept fishin'. What has been seen can't be unseen. :rybka:


Sounds familiar, where was that?


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

We were fishing the rocks in Baffin, myself, a buddy whose boat we were in, and his chuckle head brother. The wind had picked up and it got pretty rough on the way back. His brother was standing up fwd doing some type of Hop-a-Long Cassidy rodeo imitation holding on to a bow rope. We hit a big roller and pitched him right over the side at about 25. My buddy never chopped throttle or said a word just kept on going. About a half a mile away he cuts speed and turns to me and said "if we don't go back and get the dumb a** were over limit." I think I laughed the whole rest of the way back to the house after we picked him up.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

This past weekend on Copano Bay at my buddies place. We were fishing off his pier under the lights. He hooked up on a good trout. Brought him in close and it was definitely a keeper... I grab the net, get into position, and make a swipe.. No luck, so we try it again. I extend out and get ready, I'm focused gonna get him this time. All of a sudden... SPLASH!!!! It was like slow motion. I heard the splash, was trying to figure it out and at the same time looked up and my buddy was gone and in the same instance wondering where the heck he went... We did cath the fish, but I'm still laughing at that moment as I type.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

BBYC said:


> We were fishing the rocks in Baffin, myself, a buddy whose boat we were in, and his chuckle head brother. The wind had picked up and it got pretty rough on the way back. His brother was standing up fwd doing some type of Hop-a-Long Cassidy rodeo imitation holding on to a bow rope. We hit a big roller and pitched him right over the side at about 25. My buddy never chopped throttle or said a word just kept on going. About a half a mile away he cuts speed and turns to me and said "if we don't go back and get the dumb a** were over limit." I think I laughed the whole rest of the way back to the house after we picked him up.


Top 5 Funny List of this thread hahahahahaha!


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

I took my aunt fishing in Greens Lake last year. She's an older woman (60's) and let's just say she's not the most petite little thang you ever seen. 

I've got her on some schools of reds doing some sight-casting and she decides she needs to make a tinkle.

Well, we're in a little Beavertail poling skiff - not exactly the most stable platform for hanging your arse off of when nature calls. I carry a bucket in my boat for just such a situation, but she refuses to use it and says she's going to hang it off the back.

Well, okay then.

It takes her about 10 minutes to get into position. She does her thing, pulls up her shorts and the next thing I hear is *SPLASH*, followed by a bunch of grunting and curse words.

I look back to see her doing some kind of doggy paddle thing, but she's not going anywhere. The water she's in is about 5 inches deep and the mud is stickier than quicksand and smells like $#!^.

In between my tears of laughter I yell at her, "Stop swimming and just roll over!" She rolled over on her back and just laid there spread eagle in the marsh mud - it looked like she was making a mud angel. I then pointed out to her that she was soaking in the very place she'd just watered - which brought more curse words.

I finally got her back in the boat and she was covered in marsh mud from neck to ankle and smelled like death. Needless to say, our fishing trip was over for that day.

The whole time there were two other guys fly fishing from a skiff about 50 yards away. It was bad enough they had to watch her do her business, but the show they got afterwards was worth whatever sight they had to endure.

So, if you were in Greens lake last November and all the sudden the water disappeared, that was because my aunt splashed it all out with her cannonball.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LOL*

Does someone attempting to drown in a bowl of gumbo count?
Then after his "dinner" and escourt home. He fell off the dock.

I think the cold water woke him up though!:dance:


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

this one time i was winter wade fishing in the kemah area and some guys were building this pier next to me. their was this one guy being all loud and what not who caught my attention, i see him laying down on his belly looking over the edge of the t-head. just as i was watching (so glad i was) he said really loudly "man this water is clear!", at that moment the boards beneath him broke and he does about a 5ft high belly flop into the water and all these big ars boards follow him into the water. he was alright though, and got out of the water pretty fast, but man me and his co-workers were balling laughing and that water wasnt so clear after he fell in.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I was MAYBE 12 or 13 and was fishing the spillway bank in san leon. I was on the north side of it ( by the pier ) but RIGHT by the dump out under the highway right there. This old black dude was fishing directly across from me. All of a sudden my 5500 was spooling away....I looked up and he was cranking his arse off - he done got him something. I started screaming " stop! no! it's me!!!" they all just waved. I was just about out of line and he put all 75 years of his might into one last huge jerk......as a 1 oz weight hit him directly in the chest. Well, I'm done fishing for the day - and am crying in laughter. He can't breathe. He ended up being ok though

My brother and I were 16 and we went to sargent or matagorda ( we were drunk on a bottle of jim beam ) He decides to fish at the TX Baptist retreat private pier - cause it was full of church going girls. This bum was sleeping on the corner of the pier and noone was saying a word. All of a sudden we hear a huge splash and looked over - no more bum. I laughed so hard I cried once we got him out of the water.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I drifted right past a young couple enthusiastically enjoying the outdoors at about 100 yards. It took me a second to realize that those weren't really white fishin' shorts next to the leaning post. When he realized we were there he gave us a thumbs up without missin' a beat. We just returned the thumbs up and kept fishin'. What has been seen can't be unseen. :rybka:


 Sorry about that. The water makes her horny.:cheers:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I took a rather large friend of mine out in my poling skiff to catch some reds. He hooks a nice one and it goes under the boat. He leans out over the side to work it back and the boat tips (as poling skiffs tend to do) and he does a header into about a foot of water over mud. He comes up sputtering and covered in mud, but still has the fish. He jumps back in the boat (what a mess) and proceeds to fight the fish. It takes a run around the stern so he moves to the other side of the boat. The boat tips and over he goes again.

I was laughing so hard I almost fell in. He finally landed the fish from outside the boat. He started to climb back in, but I suggested he wade.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*Got em all beat, i think*

my dads best friend showed my then 14 yr old cousin how to drive the handle driven 40hp outboard. he ties a trot-line (no hooks on it yet) to a mile marker and has the entire 100ft wrapped around his wrists and forearms. he tells my cuz to reverse, so he does ... at full throttle and poor old richard was now parallel with the water, his feet hanging on to dear life. got to give it to him, he held that boat fro about 20 seconds before splash!!! so when we get richard back on the boat, his wrists are all kinda fu** up. his "purple haze" was in his pocket and now all wet. so he raised all kinda hell and starts to walk to my cousin and my cousin (youd have to know him) slams it in reverse again and splash!!! so my cousin is lucky his dad was there or it wouldn't be pretty. so after richard calms down, he takes off his cloths and says he will do #2 while he is in there. as soon as my uncle sees the underwear, he throws 3 beers out and takes off and leaves poor ol richard in dickinson bay in about 3ft of water and tells him to get a ride back. about 2 hours later, a CC comes up with richard, still naked because the man "just didn't have extra cloths on board" after a knuckle brawl, the 2 and my dad open the icechest and talk about and richard says 2 boats with families aboard came by, but wouldn't let him on naked, and 3 other boats also declined the naked man.(almost done) so we get ready to put the boat up and richard (purple haze dried a lil bit ago) makes a flying leap to the dock and knocks 3 toofes out, and a broken nose. my uncle jumps in the water to get him and does a perfect dive, arms out, head first into about 2.5 foot of water and concrete at the bottom. my dad (who never smoked but drank like a fish starting at breakfast) laughed so hard forgot he had the thing in reverse and wham, we hit a nice and new mako behind us, luckily the guy was cool about it.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Me and two buddies were at Houston county lake in February cold 30'ish temp and had no luck at fishing. Buddies boat hauled arse and buddy decides he could get water turkey as they got off water as we where wot if he stood on bow. After several failed attempts he was sucessful but this is where his suceess turns bad. The bird as he caught it [email protected]@tt all over him. Green horrible smell made all of us gag and I have a strong stomach. He had his hair green. Both ears full mouth actually swallowed some. He immeditaly jumped into 50'ish temp water to try to get clean. Long story short he made us sware we never tell no one. After 3 showers his girlfriend asked him the next day what stinks and then found more green [email protected]@t in his ear


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Melon!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> my dads best friend showed my then 14 yr old cousin how to drive the handle driven 40hp outboard. he ties a trot-line (no hooks on it yet) to a mile marker and has the entire 100ft wrapped around his wrists and forearms. he tells my cuz to reverse, so he does ... at full throttle and poor old richard was now parallel with the water, his feet hanging on to dear life. got to give it to him, he held that boat fro about 20 seconds before splash!!! so when we get richard back on the boat, his wrists are all kinda fu** up. his "purple haze" was in his pocket and now all wet. so he raised all kinda hell and starts to walk to my cousin and my cousin (youd have to know him) slams it in reverse again and splash!!! so my cousin is lucky his dad was there or it wouldn't be pretty. so after richard calms down, he takes off his cloths and says he will do #2 while he is in there. as soon as my uncle sees the underwear, he throws 3 beers out and takes off and leaves poor ol richard in dickinson bay in about 3ft of water and tells him to get a ride back. about 2 hours later, a CC comes up with richard, still naked because the man "just didn't have extra cloths on board" after a knuckle brawl, the 2 and my dad open the icechest and talk about and richard says 2 boats with families aboard came by, but wouldn't let him on naked, and 3 other boats also declined the naked man.(almost done) so we get ready to put the boat up and richard (purple haze dried a lil bit ago) makes a flying leap to the dock and knocks 3 toofes out, and a broken nose. my uncle jumps in the water to get him and does a perfect dive, arms out, head first into about 2.5 foot of water and concrete at the bottom. my dad (who never smoked but drank like a fish starting at breakfast) laughed so hard forgot he had the thing in reverse and wham, we hit a nice and new mako behind us, luckily the guy was cool about it.


I need someone to translate this for me. It seems like it could be funny as heck.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

I grew up in West Texas and a great deal of my misspent youth took place at
Lake Amistead and Del Rio, reading these stories have brought back some great memories. Keep'em coming.

Saludos


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

Blake Tyler said:


> Dang with all these views and responses no one has a funny picture to share??


I had a run in with a sea gull which made for a few laughs. I had it hooked in the foot so it had free use of its wings and continued to peck me as I tried to remove the hook. The buddies on board took several pictures and laughed as I tried to get the situation under control.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

That picture is priceless.....


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

:camera:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Big Willy said:


> :camera:


Zing! I spit diet coke all over my screen.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Big Willy said:


> :camera:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Big Willy said:


> :camera:


Now that's some funny [email protected]


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

reelthreat said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


The pic has made it's way through the office several times. It keeps popping up every few months with different captions. "Scarred Saltwater Heisman" "Seagull Shuffle" "Timmy Shuffle" and a few others I can't recall. At least here on 2cool I get a little green for my embarresment!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Heavymetal said:


> The pic has made it's way through the office several times. It keeps popping up every few months with different captions. "Scarred Saltwater Heisman" "Seagull Shuffle" "Timmy Shuffle" and a few others I can't recall. At least here on 2cool I get a little green for my embarresment!


Thanks for having a good sense of humor. My buddy and I are part of the reason the fishing report forum is "view only" after one of our fishing reports. They ended up making a calender out of our pictures but the thread got deleted. It was some funny stuff though.:clover:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Heavymetal said:


> The pic has made it's way through the office several times. It keeps popping up every few months with different captions. "Scarred Saltwater Heisman" "Seagull Shuffle" "Timmy Shuffle" and a few others I can't recall. At least here on 2cool I get a little green for my embarresment!


I will have my camera ready this weekend for the "Timmy Shuffle *II*".


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

One time fishing dickinson bayou we had moved out by the bridge chasing birds and I look over at the ramp and there is a guy on a jet ski doing doughnuts at a good speed right in front of the ramp. Well after about 5 minutes of him having fun he decides to haul butt out of the ramp and run straight for the barges. Knowing it was real shallow in his route I watched waiting for him to get to shallow and be thrown off. Nah he makes it and is again doing doughnuts and running up and down the channel. Oh well I go back to fishing. About 10 minutes later I see a center console pulling him in and it looked half full of water. I just laughed and thought karma sucks.


----------



## Gusj20 (Apr 11, 2010)

We were fishing under the birds in Nueces bay one year catching trout. All I had tied on was a topdog and we were having a blast. Then one stupid seagul flew right in front of me when I just let it rip. I couldn't have timed it any better, because I knocked that bird clean out while he was flying. He made a huge splash when he hit the water, and after about 15 minutes he finally got his senses back and flew off. Stupid bird.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I was fishing the south shoreline of east Matty once way down on the east end near Sargent. A boat with a man and a woman came by and shut down not far away to wade. I could hear them bickering from where I was... and it was a pretty good ways. Eventually, they cranked up and headed further west. About an hour later, she came back by in the boat and headed towards the tripod...alone. I'm guessing someone was thumbing a ride, at least there were a lot of boats out there that day!


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Same buddy, same boat as my previous story. We're out for a cast and blast morning about an hour before sun up and running late to get to the blind. I'm sitting up front on a pile of decoys and my buddies is driving by GPS cookie crumbs (this is back when GPS still had the shift). We hit a sandbar and completely beach the boat, I mean it's dry. I go flying off the nose still in a sitting position, hit the sand and slide on my tail for 20-25 feet. I slide to a stop still in a sitting position get up totally unscathed (5 mill waders a little worse for wear), walk back to the boat and told my buddy, " All these years running the bays with you I always figured there was some navigational something that you knew that I didn't." His reply, "Nope, all attitude."

That was many years ago and I'm still a little nervous running with him. Beer seems to help though.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

May as well tell one on me.

Same buddy few years ago made a mad run one Friday early to Maty to beat a front in.

Got there launched hauled a-- across and it was clear, still and slicks popping where we were going to fish. There is black cloud that is screaming our way. By the time we anchored and jumped out and ran to the back of the cove the norther hit. In about 5 minutes the wind was at 25 and gusting more. The cove turned to mud and the fish disappeared about the time we got there.

That is when I learned just how good a Baby Cat is. We had solid 3 to 4 ft waves and some larger as we eased back across the bay to the cut. It was calm on the north side close to the shore line and my buddy changed clothes and as I went to change clothes the boat took a quick lurch and off the boat I went with a near flip as I grabbed my glasses. ended up in about 3ft of water and fill my waders as I came up laughing and cussing Nate. 
Problem is I like to froze getting back down the ICW with the wind and waders full of water.

Nate swears it was a wave off some boat and he did not jerk the helm but I did not see any boats and with the norther howling how did a wave to move north while all the others were going south. Just one lone wave that flipped me off the BC. Hmmmmm Was funny though.


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Back when we were kids, a fishin buddy and I are about to head out in west bay from Bayou Vista......well he grabs hold of the handles on the back of an old aluminum V bottom and starts pulling towards the water.......as he is pulling both handles break off simultaneously and he is running backwards......splash!!!!!...should have seen his face when he surfaced starts dog paddling faster than any dog I have ever seen and is out of the water in a split..........it was December if I remember correctly....nice and chilly. I about p%ssed my pants.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Camped out at sunday beach(POC) and we were taking a afternoon break and sitting in the shade and watching the jet ski's running around and spraying everyone(us included) and annoying everyone they chose to. Then one of the wonderboys decides he is going to park the ski at full speed on the beach. Well after a few sommersaults, a busted nose & lips ending in a cloud of sand, he gets up and sees he really did park it! About 15 feet from shore. Him and his friends gave it a few tugs to move it and then decided it was too much work so they asked us to help and we laughed even harder than when he parked it. Now they are good and mad and so are their girlfriends and they all pushed and pulled the jetski back into the water and got sweaty. Oh My!


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

*They say a pic is worth 1000 words*

I told my buddies from out of town to meet me to do some wade fishing. I told them they would need a kayak or boat to cross a few channels to get to the area we would be wading. They showed up with a little jon boat and a trolling motor. The five (5) of them jumped in and putted along at about 2 mph. My kayak seemed like a jet plane that day in comparison.

Here is a pic


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright, so I'm with my brother, and we had had a few...next thing you know I'm reeling in a very large striped bass (20 -25lb. range while we are fishing for largemouth in the Sacramento CA delta). On light tackle it is a hell of a fight and another boat pulls near to watch while my brother gets ready with the net. "Head in the net!" I holler as I skillfully bring him in only to see my net man, still clutching said net, take a head first dive (he later claimed it was caused by the "cantilever effect" of the large fish) into the 60 degree water. So now what should I do? Do I grab the net, or my brother, or try to grab the fish? Well, I tried to grab the fish which of course comes unbuttoned just as I was about to do the most amazing "lip landing" jobs you have ever seen. My brother climbs back aboard and an old man who was piloting the boat who was watching approaches asking if we were ok and when we said we were he says, "You will never forget that for the rest of your lives...I know I won't!"


----------

